# AFI: Screenwriting fellows



## thebankteller (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi fellows.

I'm considering applying to the AFI Screenwriting program in 2 years time. Currently, I am a Literature undergrad, but I feel my passion might be in screenwriting.

I have written a couple of shorts and one feature. My feature script is in competition. I will not know the results until the end of the year. My shorts are in a few competitions too. No word from those yet either. I am planning on writing many more in the future.

I am curious to know what the general credentials for the accepted Screenwriting fellows is. Were your applications filled with award-winning scripts or did your acceptance lie perhaps more in the sample script you sent?

I heard "life experience" is important to the admissions too.


----------



## thebankteller (Jul 4, 2009)

Bump. 

Anyone?


----------



## AshleyM (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think that you have to have award-winning scripts in order to be accepted.  Many schools look for potential and perhaps a talent for storytelling.  It all depends upon the school.  Some want more experience than others.  For example, two California state schools that I encountered, SDSU and SFSU, want applicants to submit examples of creative work (like a reel) and/or to have taken some prerequisite classes (in the case of SFSU) before being admitted.  Or, if applicants haven't taken the classes, then the school may admit future students conditionally, with the expectation that they'll take the prereqs before beginning fall classes.  Not all schools are like that, though.

With the scripts that you've written, you have some material that you can use when applying, so that will help.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 5, 2009)

I got in with the first act of the first script I'd ever written...while others had professional experience.

There's no formula.


----------

